# Kung Fu Baby



## KempoShaun (Sep 3, 2006)

I swear, at one point he looks almost like Bruce Lee!  This was too funny not to post.  Enjoy!!! http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/08/kung-fu-baby.html

Edit:  Somehow this got posted two times, could a moderator please delete one?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 3, 2006)

KempoShaun said:
			
		

> I swear, at one point he looks almost like Bruce Lee! This was too funny not to post. Enjoy!!! http://ebaumsworld.com/2006/08/kung-fu-baby.html
> 
> Edit: Somehow this got posted two times, could a moderator please delete one?


 

lmao


----------



## Drac (Sep 3, 2006)

Lamo X 2...


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok that was funny.
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2006)

The facial expressions were funny... but without the sound effects I don't know that I'd have said the child was doing anything particular.


----------



## Kensai (Sep 3, 2006)

Ace. According to my good lady, we think we'll be having a kung fu baby. :ultracool


----------



## matt.m (Sep 3, 2006)

the beginnings of a masterful brushblock


----------

